# Square - 1 Colour scheme?



## Cyrok215 (Oct 3, 2009)

Could someone please tell me the correct colour scheme for a square 1 puzzle?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2009)

personal preference is the correct scheme.

you can have the standard BOY scheme which I like
or the original scheme (can be found on cubesmtih photos)
or a custom scheme...

seriously personal preference.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 3, 2009)

Whatever color scheme you want?



Spoiler



Some old SQ-1s had White opposite green.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 3, 2009)

on all my cubes i use the not so standard YOB color scheme. i messed up when putting on stickers a couple of months ago, and have adjusted to that scheme


----------



## MW1990 (Oct 3, 2009)

I use BOG (Japanese colour scheme) for the majority of my puzzles in which it can apply, but I like red opposite green on the top and bottom faces, it's nice  But like waffle said, any colour scheme on any puzzle boils down to personal preference


----------



## Arctrooper5627 (Oct 3, 2009)

i know white is oppisite blue red is on top and orange is on bottom and yellow and green are opposite and clockwise it goes red white then yellow that comes on standard non diy square 1 s


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2009)

No, on standard sq1's the scheme is white/green on top/bottom, yellow/blue on left/right, and red/orange on front/back. What you described is the scheme on cheap Cube 21s.


----------



## Forte (Oct 3, 2009)

I use Japanese colour scheme with white on top, yellow on front, and orange on left.

Yay


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2009)

kian knows what I use... it's the absolute best!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> kian knows what I use... it's the absolute best!



Red/Orange on top is lose. Blue/Green ftw.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > kian knows what I use... it's the absolute best!
> ...



You both fail.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2009)

BOY colour scheme.

Actually, I quite like the random colour schemes people have on square-1. Doesn't Takao have white opposite gold?


----------



## Truncator (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered one from C4U and the stickers they send force you to use red/orange on top/bottom. Mine is something like this:

Red/Orange -- Top/Bottom
Yellow/White -- Front/Back
Green/Blue -- Left/Right

It's still BOY in a CW circle.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2009)

blade740 said:


> No, on standard sq1's the scheme is white/green on top/bottom, yellow/blue on left/right, and red/orange on front/back. What you described is the scheme on cheap Cube 21s.



I have a 1991 super cubix. The scheme was like you descibed, white top, light green bottom, orange/red on front/back and blue/yellow on left/right. 

I got used to the scheme so kept it when I ordered cubesmith stickers. 

The puzzle sucks though, ask Simon, AvG and whoever else tried it at UK Masters. 

Maybe I'll try the standard new colour scheme if I ever get a better puzzle.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 3, 2009)

I use orange opposite red on the top and bottom but Square-1 color schemes differ so much.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2009)

I dunno if it was yours Pete, but during the square-1 round the scramblers messed up on one puzzle so asked me to solve it quickly. Worst square-1 ever.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I dunno if it was yours Pete, but during the square-1 round the scramblers messed up on one puzzle so asked me to solve it quickly. Worst square-1 ever.



I didn't do sq-1, so must have been someone elses. Mine doesn't do slice moves unless it's lined up perfect and it's quite stiff to turn.


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 4, 2009)

It can be anything really because when solving it you don't really do f2l or anything like that where you search for colors when solving.


----------

